# Long Trip Notification with Destination Filter



## wpannone (May 26, 2017)

Does anybody know if you still get "Long Trip" notification with the destination filter ping? I've never seen one myself and I'm curious to know.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, I still get the notification.


----------



## fubermotion (Oct 19, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Definitely yes. It's the only way I use DFs.


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

On a related note, I can't remember: Does Lyft have a Long Trip/45 min. + indicator on pings?


----------



## KathrynR (Jan 19, 2017)

Marco Solo said:


> On a related note, I can't remember: Does Lyft have a Long Trip/45 min. + indicator on pings?


Yes. Lyft does have 45+ notifications.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes if you can take pax to their destination. And get back to your destination before your DF arrivel time you set


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> Yes if you can take pax to their destination. And get back to your destination before your DF arrivel time you set


Jesus man. The forums have spoken. Apparently that timer is only working for you. No one else. Uber


----------

